# Best Actor



## Calis (Jul 2, 2005)

Who do you think is the best Actor (male or female) out there?

I find it hard to go past Depp, Freeman and Washington.


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 2, 2005)

I don't have any _ONE_ actor that I enjoy watching... There are _MANY_ I  hate with a vengence... Are we talking dead or alive???

I have a lot of time for:
*Alive (so far):*
Denzel Washington
Wesley Snipes
Morgan Freeman
Vin Diesel
Robby Coltrane
Nathan Fillion
Anthony Stewart Head
Brian Cox
Christopher Ecclestone
Ian Holm
Will Smith
James Earl Jones
*Deceased:*
Alec Guiness
Peter Sellers
David Niven
Leonard Rossiter
George Sanders
James Robertson Justice
Wiliam Powell
(To name but a few)

Actresses:
*Alive (so far):*
Maggie Smith
Amanda Tapping
Allyson Hannigan
Kiera Knightley
Geraldine McEwan
Judi Dench
*Deseased:*
Audrey Hepburn
Peggy Ashcroft
Margaret Rutherford


----------



## Calis (Jul 2, 2005)

Who do you hate?


----------



## kaneda (Jul 2, 2005)

TM - WILL SMITH?????? KIERA KNIGHTLY???????? why not put borelando bloom in that list as well


----------



## GOLLUM (Jul 2, 2005)

HMM.. the best actor of all time, let me see...&*^%#$%&!!@#$^%^%&&*&&&$$$@#@@@()*&^%^%$#@@#$  AHA got it!

Easy one *The Master * with or without the slippers.....


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 2, 2005)

My hate list includes:

Orlando Bloom
Liam Neeson
Brad Pitt
Jennifer Garner
(to name a few)

And kaneda, they are my choices... Will Smith acted well in Men In Black, and Ali, and Wild Wild West, and a couple of others... He has a lot of talent... Just needs to be stretched... I see no reason that he won't be the next Denzel Washington or Morgan Freeman... Just needs to find his genre and style... He is still young... Plenty of time left!!!

Kiera Knightley needs range too... But I see no reason to snub her... She has talent...


----------



## Calis (Jul 2, 2005)

I havent  seen a Brad Pitt movie i didnt like.


----------



## jenna (Jul 2, 2005)

personally i think the best two actors around are Ryan Gosling and Christopher Eccleston. they're WAY WAY above and beyond their peers...


----------



## Calis (Jul 2, 2005)

who?


----------



## jenna (Jul 2, 2005)

Ryan Gosling
Christopher Eccleston


----------



## Calis (Jul 2, 2005)

oh those 2.

goosling has a face you'd love to smack sometimes. It bugs me


----------



## jenna (Jul 2, 2005)

well, i think he's freaking gorgeous! and regardless of what his face looks like, he's a damn damn damn fine actor.


----------



## Calis (Jul 2, 2005)

if you say so.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Jul 3, 2005)

Unfortunately, some of the best actors are dead.  James Dean and Steve McQueen come to mind immediately.  Of the ones who are still around, I have to say that I admire Johnny Depp and Brad Pitt because they can do good work and are willing to play against their "pretty boy" images.  Anybody here ever seen Depp in "Blow" or Pitt in "Kalifornia" or "12 Monkeys"?  Tom Hanks is very good, too, depending on what he is in.  He richly deserved the Oscar he got for "Philadelphia".  I also like Russell Crowe's work a lot; say what you like about his anger management problems, he can act rings around most people working today.  I haven't seen "Cinderella Man" yet, but his work in "A Beautiful Mind" and in "L.A. Confidential" was top-notch, as was his work in "Gladiator".  I also thought he did quite well in "Proof of Life", which got overshadowed by rumors about his love life, and in "Mystery, Alaska", which didn't get seen much.  Billy Bob Thornton is good, as well.  Of the older actors still working, I really like Al Pacino and Robert DiNiro.  Gene Hackman is good, too.


----------



## Alia (Jul 3, 2005)

Tom Hanks I would have to say is easily my most favorite actor, I agree with you littlemiss, he did deserved that oscar!!!! Excellent acting and movie!!!

I agree with TM on Will Smith, he is a very talented man.  
Others favorites include:
Wesley Snipes
Rachel Weiz
Brandon Fraser 
Johnny Depp


----------



## The Master™ (Jul 3, 2005)

I did another list of actors that I like and another list of those that I hate... WAY too long to put on here... 

I think when it all comes down to it, there are several ways we acknowledge acting... And it is all subjective... We will never all agree to the same list... Ain't individuality great???


----------



## Calis (Jul 3, 2005)

littlemissattitude said:
			
		

> Tom Hanks is very good, too, depending on what he is in. He richly deserved the Oscar he got for "Philadelphia". I also like Russell Crowe's work a lot; say what you like about his anger management problems, he can act rings around most people working today. I haven't seen "Cinderella Man" yet, but his work in "A Beautiful Mind" and in "L.A. Confidential" was top-notch, as was his work in "Gladiator". I also thought he did quite well in "Proof of Life", which got overshadowed by rumors about his love life, and in "Mystery, Alaska", which didn't get seen much. Billy Bob Thornton is good, as well. Of the older actors still working, I really like Al Pacino and Robert DiNiro. Gene Hackman is good, too.



Philidelphia is an excellent movie.

Billy Bob in Bad Santa was good (as well as one of the funniest movies i ever seen)

I forgot about DeNiro. I never thought he could pull of comedy movies but he is good in Meet the Parents/Fockers and Analyse This/That.

Russell Crowe - ever seen Romper Stomper? Melbourne made movie.

I like Will Smith too - He was good in Ali and I,Robot and Enemy of the State. I like all his movies as well.


----------



## Culhwch (Jul 5, 2005)

It's hard to go past Depp for best actor at the moment. Tim Robbins, Sean Penn, Morgan Freeman, Brad Pitt, Guy Pearce, big Rusty Crowe, and Geoffrey Rush are all up there for me. Jim Carrey was brilliant in both Eternal Sunshine and Lemony Snicket's, in totally different roles. As far as the girls go, Kate Winslet is probably the front runner. Will agree with TM's assesment of Keira Knightley, she has potential. Plus, she's very easy on the eye, which always helps...


----------



## Stalker (Jul 5, 2005)

If we limit the list to those who played in sci-fi genre,
Kurt Russel,
Sigurney Weaver
Michael Biehn
Alec Guinnes - though his sci-fi experience is limited by one and the only role as Obi-Wan in A New Hope.


----------



## Calis (Jul 5, 2005)

Matt Damon.


----------



## Stalker (Jul 5, 2005)

*Tom Hanks* is excellent everywhere:  *Big* , *The Green Mile*  , *Saving Private Ryan* , *Catch Me if You Can*  ; he makes an excellent pair with Denzel Washington in *Philadelphia* , his phrase: "_We've got the problem, Houston_" from Appollo 13 as if Jim Lovell himself said that in movie - so much integration with his protagonist that one cannot even separate the actor and his hero. Most of all, I love *Forrest Gump*. It was a masterpiece among ll works of Tom Hanks.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Jul 5, 2005)

Gah! Tom Hanks zzzzzzz
If I see another precis where he's the 'everyman' hero I'm going to vomit.
I think he plays the same character in every film he's been in. It's supposed to be _acting_!
Apart from the Terminal (underrated movie IMO) I think his best work is long, long behind him - liked Burbs, Money Trap, Big etc. I think one of the definitions of a great performance is that you can't imagine anyone else playing that part, that well. 
I thought he was incredibly ordinary in Saving Private Ryan and all the other recent work I've seen him in. Numerous others could have done as well or better. I haven't seen Philadelphia so I can't comment on how he was in that.

Other 'still alive' favourite actors:
Jim Carrey (more for his criminally neglected Truman Show type performances)
Johnny Depp - really only plays variations of 1 character too, but what the hey
Laurence Fishburne
Morgan Freeman

Actresses
Cate Blanchett - head & shoulders above the competition. Has the potential & charisma to be an icon for future generations.
Julianne Moore - needs to be more choosy with her projects, but still very accomplished actress.
Miranda Otto - obviously a bit premature this one. Thought she was great in LoTR and just watched Flight of the Phoenix and she's good there too. Time will tell....

Deceased Actors:
Humphrey Bogart - you could argue that he only played 1 character too, but damn! What a character!!
Jimmy Stewart - one of the few of his time who wasn't afraid to play against type as a rogue occasionally. Fantastic actor - possibly my all time favourite.
Ray Milland - this guy had some serious acting chops
Alec Guiness - Legend.

Deceased Actresses:
Kate Hepburn - fiery, talented and with the (metaphorical) balls to prove it! 
Rita Hayworth - haven't seen as many of her movies as I'd like, but is a real presence

Honourable mentions to Laurence Olivier & Lauren Bacall as well


----------



## Stalker (Jul 5, 2005)

On reflection, I came to the thought that we might list the actors till the Second Arrival of JC. Add to this French and UK actors; I could also speak and speak on about the Russian (Soviet) actors, knivesout (if he were here) would make a huge list of famous Indian actors. Useless business, I might say!


----------



## Stalker (Jul 5, 2005)

Winters_Sorrow said:
			
		

> Gah! Tom Hanks zzzzzzz
> If I see another precis where he's the 'everyman' hero I'm going to vomit.
> I think he plays the same character in every film he's been in. It's supposed to be _acting_!
> Apart from the Terminal (underrated movie IMO) I think his best work is long, long behind him - liked Burbs, Money Trap, Big etc. I think one of the definitions of a great performance is that you can't imagine anyone else playing that part, that well.


Many men, many minds.


----------



## omitty (Jul 6, 2005)

You named William Powell, but not Myrna Loy?  The *Thin Man* movies would be nothing without her!  The combination of them is what made the *Thin Man* movies so great!


----------



## Brittney (Jul 21, 2005)

Robin Williams is my favorite actor.


----------



## Hypes (Jul 21, 2005)

I don't really have a favourite actor, but I'm very impressed by Christian Bale after seeing him in a number of movies, most notably The Machinist as of late (how he sculpted himself to fit the role, physically, is amazing) and his interpretation of Batman was refreshing to say the least.


----------



## fishi (May 8, 2009)

Its Jim carrey!
i like all his movies...
Dumb and dumbger
Liar liar
cable  guy
Bruce almighty
Yes man
blah blah ....
n ya even eternal sunshine of spotless mind!


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 8, 2009)

One to throw into the mix...


Gary Oldman (although not a Box Office big name hitter, I've always been impressed with his acting abilities)


----------



## BookStop (May 8, 2009)

That is true, ST. He is an amazing actor.

Tom HAnks, Brad Pitt, and Johnny Depp though...brilliant. (now if we could only get them all in one amazing film)


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 8, 2009)

BookStop said:


> That is true, ST. He is an amazing actor.
> 
> Tom HAnks, Brad Pitt, and Johnny Depp though...brilliant. (now if we could only get them all in one amazing film)


 

Hmmm, deliberately left out Johnny Depp as he is a 'favourite' of the wife!


Therefore automatically relegating him to the bottom of my list!


----------



## BookStop (May 8, 2009)

lol, my husband is not too fond of him either for some reason


----------



## biodroid (May 8, 2009)

I think Depp is a great actor


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 8, 2009)

So do I, just don't tell the wife LOL


----------



## Rodders (May 8, 2009)

Harrison Ford anyone. He may not have done anything for a while, but he was a great actor. Maybe not a classic actor, but certainly a full blown movie star.


----------



## Jimmy Magnusson (May 9, 2009)

Favourite actors? If I only could have a mystery fantasy movie with Jeremy Irons as the main character. Supported by Ian McKellen. And Liam Neeson. And Nathan Fillion, damn it!


----------



## tangaloomababe (May 9, 2009)

Daniel Day Lewis without a doubt is the best actor, way above his peers. The man is brilliant. I also think that Kevin Klien is a remarkable actor able to step into a comedy or dramatic role with ease and brilliance. Christopher Eccelston (who like me wishes we had just one more season of the doctor with Chris?) Sadly an under utilized actor would be Michael Beihn, the man has talent but seldom gets a truly good role let alon great role to work with. He is very good but could show us more if he had an opportunity.
As Little Miss said sadly many of the best are now deceased actors like Paul Newman, Charlton Heston, Peter Sellers were brilliant and could own a role and make a movie a classic. Who can forget Cool Hand Luke, Ben Hur and Peter Sellers was truly magical in Being There. 

In the female stakes once again Audrey Hepburn, Vivian Leigh and of the more recent I would say Susan Sarandon is wonderful along with Julia Roberts (love her or hate her you would have to agree she can take an role and make it memorable.


----------



## biodroid (May 11, 2009)

The late Heath Ledger's portrayal of the Joker bumps him way up. Christian Bale is brilliant. Hugh Jackman is great.


----------



## Allegra (May 11, 2009)

tangaloomababe said:


> Daniel Day Lewis without a doubt is the best actor, way above his peers. The man is brilliant. I also think that Kevin Klien is a remarkable actor able to step into a comedy or dramatic role with ease and brilliance.


 
Yes! I can't agree more. They both are brilliant. 

Jonny Dapp, Robin Williams are also in my book and the oldies like Anthony Hopkins, Morgan Freeman, Jack Nicholson...

As for actress, I'd add Meryl Streep, Diane Lane, Angelina Jolie (not much for her early films though).


----------



## BookStop (May 11, 2009)

KAte Winslett, Michelle Pfiffer, Emma Thompson

Looking thorugh all my movies on hand, I am really shocked at the lack of juicy female roles. No wonder when we think of the great actors out there, only men readily come to mind. Many great female actors probably never get the good roles to showcase thier talent.


----------



## The Procrastinator (May 11, 2009)

Cate Blanchett, don't forget her, what a range she has.

Also Sigourney Weaver - she's done a good job in a surprising range of roles. Did anyone see her in _Death and the Maiden_? Depressing movie - very good though - excellent acting from all concerned. 

Which reminds me, has anyone mentioned Ben Kingsley yet? Or Hugo Weaving?


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 11, 2009)

The Procrastinator said:


> Cate Blanchett, don't forget her, what a range she has.
> 
> Also Sigourney Weaver - she's done a good job in a surprising range of roles. Did anyone see her in _Death and the Maiden_? Depressing movie - very good though - excellent acting from all concerned.
> 
> Which reminds me, has anyone mentioned Ben Kingsley yet? Or Hugo Weaving?


 

I always thought Glenn Close was a very good actress, and quite diverse (Cruella De-Vil comes to mind!). Thinking on the evil side of the house Bette Midler played a great character in Hocus Pocus (but has done well in other films too).


I also agree with you on Michelle Pfeiffer Book stop. Although not an actress that blows me away, she has had a very good career.

I could list a few more actresses I like, but it wouldn't necessarily be because of their acting abilities so I'll refrain and keep the thread on topic


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 11, 2009)

Shadow Trooper said:


> I could list a few more actresses I like, but it wouldn't necessarily be because of their acting abilities so I'll refrain and keep the thread on topic


 

*Sorry Procrastinator*

I had originally intended to talk about my agreement regarding Sigourney, but I assume the mind started wondering towards the other actresses not mentioned in the quote  It must be a ST thing


----------



## Wybren (May 11, 2009)

Hmmm
*Male Actors
*Johnny Depp 
Brad Pitt 
Bruce Willis 
Kevin Spacey
Tim Roth
Steve Buscemi
Gary Oldman
David Tennant
Brendan Fraser
Rex Harrison
Gerard Depardieu
Jean Reno
the list could go on for eons, but I have rarely seen a bad movie by any of these actors

*Female actors
*Audrey Hepburn
Cate Blanchette
Aishwarya Rai
Susan Sarandon
Julia Roberts
Rachel Griffiths
Yvonne Strahovski
Toni Collette.


----------



## Rodders (May 11, 2009)

Julienne Moore and Natalie Portman are both Great actresses.


----------



## BookStop (May 11, 2009)

I think what makes an actor great is thier ability to 'become' different characters. When you look an an actor like Julia Roberts or Bruce Willis (sorry, wy, you rlist is just easy to see so I'm pullng straight from) they are very good in the roles they play, but don't really branch out into anything different. Bruce is always a smart-ass, and Julia is always weak on the outside with an inner strength (she cries alot too).

Then you have actors like Kevin Spacey and Cate Blanchette, that take on roles that are opposite ends of the spectrum and play them well. That is what puts an actor into the best category fpr me.

Toni Collette is a briliant actress, and I think perhaps overlooked sometimes because she isn't a traditional beauty. (which is a whole 'nother diatribe)


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 11, 2009)

BookStop said:


> Toni Collette is a briliant actress, and I think perhaps overlooked sometimes because she isn't a traditional beauty. (which is a whole 'nother diatribe)


 

Oooh, she was good in Sixth Sense (along with your favourite Bruce)! 
I hate it when ladies cry in movies/film (or any time) and I thought she did brilliantly when she was talking with her son Cole about her mother. Well, she was good all the way through the film.


----------



## Moonbat (May 11, 2009)

There is only 1 *best* actor

And it has to be John Turturro. The only man to play a fully clothed ball-licking Jesus!

And if you haven't seen his 'Disco Stu' type character in 'The search for One Eyed Jimmy' then your eyes are still virgins.


----------



## The Procrastinator (May 12, 2009)

Then there's Screen Presence. Not all actors have this, some have it in spades. It can be hard to separate acting ability from this special charisma. Examples: Russell Crowe, Cate Blanchett, Glenn Close, Laurence Fishburne (these are just a sample - many of the actors already mentioned have "it" ). These ones can all act as well, though, as evidenced by the fact that they have the ability to turn their screen presence "off", and play someone very blah or background as well as someone you can't take your eyes off.

Not every great actor has Screen Presence. You don't actually need it to be a great actor. For example someone like Steve Buscemi or Toni Collette, who have played some excellent roles showing fabulous mastery. The "quiet achievers" of the acting world. 

Do you need both to be called a truly great actor?


----------



## Wybren (May 12, 2009)

No problem BS 

See for me a good actor is someone who knows their strengths and weaknesses and plays to them and doesn't try to go beyond their capabilities just for a pay check. See Bruce Willis always plays a smart alecky tough guy but that is because he is good at that and I doubt he would try his hand at an 17th century Welsh farmer (Where as a not so good actor, just after the paycheck might go hmmm I'll give that Welsh accent ago or go hmmm I will make that movie about the german submarine and have everyone talk like an american hmmm) 

Oh speaking of good actors Viggo Mortensen is another one, he gives his all to a role and does it very well.

Isn't John Turturro the "very very sneaky" guy from Mr Deeds?


----------



## Moonbat (May 12, 2009)

> Isn't John Turturro the "very very sneaky" guy from Mr Deeds?


 
Yes he is, he is also Jesus from the Big Lebowski, and Barton Fink in Barton Fink, The Coen Brothers use him quite alot.


----------



## Wybren (May 12, 2009)

He is a good actor, like Tony Shaloub.


----------



## BookStop (May 12, 2009)

Moonbat said:


> Yes he is, he is also Jesus from the Big Lebowski, and Barton Fink in Barton Fink, The Coen Brothers use him quite alot.


 
And speaking of Big Lebowski, there wasn't a weak actor in the group was there? Well, maybe Bunny, but she didn't have very many lines so it is easy to overlook that Tara Reed was even in the film. I've always been a fan of Jeff Bridges, John Goodman, Steve buscemi, Julienne Moore, John Turturro, PS Hoffman, ...and the list of great actors could go on.


----------



## Urien (May 12, 2009)

I would like to see Othello The Movie with my favourite actors in it.

Arnold Schwarzenegger as Othello
Steve Seagal as Iago 
Rutger Hauer as Desdemona
Mr Bean as Cassio

On a more serious point it's horse for courses (and cliches for afters). A number have touched upon range, I think Depp has it, Pitt attempts it (boy does he want his Oscar), Crowe has it and so on. Others are movie stars... Arnie was always Arnie; in the right movie that's what you want. John Wayne was always John Wayne but he was a character people liked to see, he was a movie star. Others like Al Pacino are ACTORS (avec intonation).


----------



## Rodders (May 12, 2009)

I remember Denholm Elliott being a very good supporting actor.


----------



## BookStop (May 13, 2009)

people sure seem to like russel crowe but i just don't see it. i haven't enjoyed anything he's been in, and i really don't enjoy him nor do i see rnge - yes the characters are very different, but he still seems the same


----------



## Shadow Trooper (May 13, 2009)

BookStop said:


> people sure seem to like russel crowe but i just don't see it. i haven't enjoyed anything he's been in, and i really don't enjoy him nor do i see rnge - yes the characters are very different, but he still seems the same


 

 No way BookStop! Gladiator was cool!!! 
(Although I must admit I haven't really enjoyed his performance in anything else he's been in).

I've heard LA Confidential is good but I haven't seen it(?)


----------



## nikhta (Jul 13, 2009)

I just love Jack Nicholson and Johnny Depp
They are far the best...
Then comes Paul Bettany and Malcom McDowell
And from actresses Meryl Streep


----------



## 3dfan (Aug 6, 2009)

Calis said:


> Who do you think is the best Actor (male or female) out there?
> 
> I find it hard to go past Depp, Freeman and Washington.


The same for me, but also Keanu Reeves and Ryan Gosling - can't find the only one, all od them are great actors for me!


----------



## blacknorth (Aug 7, 2009)

Rodders said:


> I remember Denholm Elliott being a very good supporting actor.



Yes, he was great - one among a generation of English supporting actors who are superb - Michael Hordern, Donald Pleasance, Harry Andrews, Colin Blakely etc...

The two English-speaking actors who have impressed me most over a period of time are James Mason and Alan Bates.

Now I come to think of it, all my favourite actors are dead.


----------



## clovis-man (Aug 7, 2009)

Sigourney Weaver can be quite good, depending on the role. Nobody has mentioned Kate Blanchett. She's been good in everything in which I've seen her. And how about Judy Dench. Excellent work. And don't leave out Helen Mirren. Even the Academy thought she was okay.

Also, re the guys, nobody has mentioned Paul Giamatti: another good character actor. And Jack Nicholson isn't restricted to just cheering on the Lakers.

You may notice, I'm not pumping out matinée idol names. I think there's a big difference between movie stars and genuine actors.

***********************

Oops, sorry Procrastinator. You did mention Ms. Blanchett and I spelled her name wrong. Mea culpa.


----------



## bzuka (Aug 11, 2009)

i was thinking over and over deciding who is a lucky one/well i've chosen-Depp


----------



## biodroid (Aug 11, 2009)

bzuka said:


> i was thinking over and over deciding who is a lucky one/well i've chosen-Depp



Good choice, he is very versatile and honest in his acting style. I want to see that new gangster movie with him and Bale in it.


----------



## paranoid marvin (Aug 11, 2009)

Don't think anyone's mentioned Dustin Hoffman? He would have to be my choice for two reasons; firstly I've enjoyed ebery film I've ever seen in him , and secondly his acting has always been convincing. From autistic to news hack , from pirate to pimp  (to woman!) , he seems to have played dramatically different roles in in his career. I think he's a wonderful actor and most assuredly gets my vote.


----------



## Brys (Sep 4, 2009)

Firstly I think pretty much the entire cast of The Wire needs to be here - every performance by them was pretty much perfect, but there are a lot of them, so I'll limit it to a few of the best.

Brad Pitt (surprisingly - I always expected him to be a bad actor, and then I saw a few more of his films and was surprised at just how good he was).
Andre Royo (Bubbles in the Wire and Stephen Canfeld in Heroes - unbelievably talented)
Christian Bale
Cate Blanchett
Neil Patrick Harris
Julianne Moore
Chiwetel Ejiofor
Dominic West
Sonja Sohn
Wood Harris
Idris Elba
Mary McDonnell
Nathan Fillion
Heath Ledger
Anthony Hopkins
James Callis
Kate Winslet
Edward Norton


----------



## manephelien (Sep 4, 2009)

In no particular order:

Viggo Mortensen
Sean Bean (way underrated!)
Johnny Depp
Judi Dench
Ian McKellen
Patrick Stewart
Cate Blanchett (utterly awesome as Veronica Guerin)
Helen Mirren
Tom Hanks
Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Oct 2, 2009)

Oh I love Best/Worst lists! 

_Current fave male actors (dead & alive):_

John Cusack
Denzel Washington
Chris Cooper
Alan Rickman
Gary Oldman
Anthony Hopkins
Christopher Walken
Viggo Mortenson
Paul Newman
Gregory Peck
Jimmy Stewart
Bill Nighy

_Current fave female actors (dead & alive):_

Brenda Blethyn
Julie Walters
Kathy Bates
Maggie Smith
Emma Thompson
Kate Winslet
Joan Cusack
Glenn Close
Jane Lynch (a fine comedic actress)
Anne Bancroft
Laura Linney
Frances McDormand


----------



## littlemissattitude (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm surprised there hasn't been more mention of Philip Seymour Hoffman here (aside from yours, BookStop).  I've seen him in several things recently - Doubt, Charlie Wilson's War, Magnolia, Pirate Radio - and he was terrific in (and won a best-actor Oscar for) Capote.  He seems to be able to play anything and do it well.


----------



## tygersmovie (Jul 22, 2010)

Daniel-Day Lewis blows everybody out of the water, though Ian McShane is another personal favorite...


----------

